# New on cycle support, that's actually worth buying



## swole troll

Plenty of proprietary blend bullshit out there, usually under dosed and or with completely redundant ingredients like milk thistle

but strom sports nutrition has just dropped this legitimately dosed cycle support which contains nothing but study backed ingredients at significant doses










the only one that is a touch under but still a worthy addition is the TUDCA but you'd spend more on a bottle of that than you would on this complete cycle support 
250mg of TUDCA is still a decent dose but in an ideal world it would be higher

if funds allowed id run this product year round but since they dont i'm going to do the next best which is include it in any cycle that contains trenbolone or orals with the exception of anavar

this product should improve; liver, kidney and lipid profile, digestion and blood pressure to name a few
all of which will usually be impacted on cycle (particularly with tren and orals)

i know it sounds like a sales pitch but im hardly likely to be someone that has a sponsor so i dont gaf whether you buy it or not in terms of my own gain but in terms of looking after your health on cycle i think it deserves being brought to this forums attention

if you are interested then pick up a bottle here:

https://www.sportsfuel.org/collections/featured/products/strom-presents-supportmax-preorder-only-due-october

Full spectrum On cycle support product designed with real gym goers in mind in connection with Dave 'the freak' crosland

1 months supply

N-Acetyl Cysteine

N-Acetyl Cysteine or (NAC) is an ingredient that helps the body produce more Glutathione, This increase also leads to improved Liver function. NAC is also a Kidney Protective agent too, and has been shown to slow rates of Renal failure.

Co-Q10

Co-Enzyme Q10 is a potent anti-oxidant with Heart Protective properties. It has be shown to be very effective in improving the hearts recovery from Heart attack in those impaired and cut risk of Heart attack too.

TUDCA

TUDCA (Tauroursodeoxycholic acid) is a form of Bile, that is incredibly effective in the treatment of Damaged and Diseased Livers. It has also shown in studies to significantly lower Liver Enzymes (ALT) of which raised levels are a common theme for Assisted athletes.

Betaine HCL

Betaine is a chemical compound derived from Sugar Beet. It has significant data improving the levels of HCL (Hydrochloric acid) in the stomach, which aids the breakdown of food and other ingested compounds.

Citrus Bergamot

Citrus Bergamot is a natural extract that aids in the reduction of LDL (Low density Lipoprotein) Cholesterol in the body. Also it manages to significantly reduce the amount of plasma lipids in the blood too.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Nice Spot!

Ill be getting a few of these for January, considering the cost of the parts would be way more than this single product.


----------



## swole troll

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Nice Spot!
> 
> Ill be getting a few of these for January, considering the cost of the parts would be way more than this single product.


 i think from a expense v benefit standpoint most on this forum that arnt heavily taking the piss would stand to see a marked improvement in their health without the huge dent in the wallet by just sticking to it the way i personally will be which is with any oral or heavy tren cycle

potentially omitting it during a tren blast if its not overly aggressive but certainly on orals which wreck your health markers


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

swole troll said:


> i think from a expense v benefit standpoint most on this forum that arnt heavily taking the piss would stand to see a marked improvement in their health without the huge dent in the wallet by just sticking to it the way i personally will be which is with any oral or heavy tren cycle
> 
> potentially omitting it during a tren blast if its not overly aggressive but certainly on orals which wreck your health markers


 TBH it cant hurt to just run it regardless of cycle (unless its something extremely mild)

But orals I agree with you there. Could happily run Test/NPP no problems, literally added 20mg tbol and BP went up to something like 147/88 on a home test - thats including Cardio, aspirin and celery daily.

People underestimate the potency and adverse health effects of orals.


----------



## swole troll

i agree and with your previous post about breaking it all down and buying individually (even at those doses) would cost far more than the product itself

year round is £480 ish 
ill more than likely aim for 6 months of the year on it given i blast for around 8 on average that covers most of it


----------



## Vinny

swole troll said:


> i agree and with your previous post about breaking it all down and buying individually (even at those doses) would cost far more than the product itself
> 
> year round is £480 ish
> ill more than likely aim for 6 months of the year on it given i blast for around 8 on average that covers most of it


 What would you say for example somone doing 500mg Test PW for 16wks with 20mg superdrol for the first 4wks;

Would it be worth using the "support max" for just a month? E.g just while taking the orals as the oil isn't too high.


----------



## swole troll

Vinny said:


> What would you say for example somone doing 500mg Test PW for 16wks with 20mg superdrol for the first 4wks;
> 
> Would it be worth using the "support max" for just a month? E.g just while taking the orals as the oil isn't too high.


 perfect time tbh mate

just run a tub whilst youre on the SD

as @Lifesizepenguin and me discussed above ideally year round for gear users, next best is on blast, next best is whilst running orals and or trenbolone

ill be using it during oral and tren only times at the moment but will aim to up it to whenever im blasting

if your one to get bloods (which you should) then the faster theyre normalized the faster it is acceptable to blast again, this product will only help with that

plus its good for your health, significantly good for steroid abusers

EDIT - for test only and milder compounds like EQ and mast its only really your lipids you should be concerned about on lower dosed blasts in which case citrus bergamot alone should suffice

your kidneys, liver and blood pressure shouldnt be too effected by milder cycles that dont contain 19nors or 17AA steroids

its still prudent to keep an eye on bp year round and if that went out of range you could just tackle that rather than dropping the cash on the full cycle support where the TUDCA and NAC would be 'unnecessary'

same with lipids, you can just run the straight citrus bergamot if that is your only out of range marker


----------



## Vinny

swole troll said:


> perfect time tbh mate
> 
> just run a tub whilst youre on the SD
> 
> as @Lifesizepenguin and me discussed above ideally year round for gear users, next best is on blast, next best is whilst running orals and or trenbolone
> 
> ill be using it during oral and tren only times at the moment but will aim to up it to whenever im blasting
> 
> if your one to get bloods (which you should) then the faster theyre normalized the faster it is acceptable to blast again, this product will only help with that
> 
> plus its good for your health, significantly good for steroid abusers


 Thanks pal.

The idea of the extra support helping towards normalizing bloods after a cycle has caught my attention even more.

£39 Isn't too bad to be honest, hopefully this project makes other companies make it as well.


----------



## swole troll

Vinny said:


> Thanks pal.
> 
> The idea of the extra support helping towards normalizing bloods after a cycle has caught my attention even more.
> 
> £39 Isn't too bad to be honest, hopefully this project makes other companies make it as well.


 its really not when you consider tudca alone is £32 and can be a bit of a minefield on purity

this product is 3rd party tested so its all quality ingredients

i think with things like just high test id rather tackle the significant sides it might bring individually as its rarely that drastic, orals push your s**t in, next time you blast anything methylated get bloods done after

even anavar 'the mildest steroid' absolutely destroys lipids


----------



## Vinny




----------



## Vinny

No sign of any stock yet


----------



## Vinny

swole troll said:


> perfect time tbh mate
> 
> just run a tub whilst youre on the SD
> 
> as @Lifesizepenguin and me discussed above ideally year round for gear users, next best is on blast, next best is whilst running orals and or trenbolone
> 
> ill be using it during oral and tren only times at the moment but will aim to up it to whenever im blasting
> 
> if your one to get bloods (which you should) then the faster theyre normalized the faster it is acceptable to blast again, this product will only help with that
> 
> plus its good for your health, significantly good for steroid abusers
> 
> EDIT - for test only and milder compounds like EQ and mast its only really your lipids you should be concerned about on lower dosed blasts in which case citrus bergamot alone should suffice
> 
> your kidneys, liver and blood pressure shouldnt be too effected by milder cycles that dont contain 19nors or 17AA steroids
> 
> its still prudent to keep an eye on bp year round and if that went out of range you could just tackle that rather than dropping the cash on the full cycle support where the TUDCA and NAC would be 'unnecessary'
> 
> same with lipids, you can just run the straight citrus bergamot if that is your only out of range marker


 Just ordered a tub, been told they're back in stock tomorrow.

Should be here well before I'm due to start my 4 weeks Superdrol + 15weeks Test, So will take during the Superdrol .


----------



## swole troll

Vinny said:


> Just ordered a tub, been told they're back in stock tomorrow.
> 
> Should be here well before I'm due to start my 4 weeks Superdrol + 15weeks Test, So will take during the Superdrol .


 purely anecdote but ive been on them since i posted this thread

ive also been taking dbol for all that time and can honestly say i feel the best i ever have on orals

i usually feel like s**t on orals and nap every day from about 3 days into them but this time round ive not taken a single nap

again thats just my experience this far but fact of the matter is this cycle support is full of solid supplements all at decent doses

i hope richard foster (guy who put this product out) does well off it as the market is saturated with absolutely s**t cycle supports up until now


----------



## Vinny

swole troll said:


> purely anecdote but ive been on them since i posted this thread
> 
> ive also been taking dbol for all that time and can honestly say i feel the best i ever have on orals
> 
> i usually feel like s**t on orals and nap every day from about 3 days into them but this time round ive not taken a single nap
> 
> again thats just my experience this far but fact of the matter is this cycle support is full of solid supplements all at decent doses
> 
> i hope richard foster (guy who put this product out) does well off it as the market is saturated with absolutely s**t cycle supports up until now


 Looking forward to it, I know when I was on Dbol in April I didn't feel great in myself but I liked the gains. Hopefully It'll be a different story while on these and on Superdrol. (Was thinking about just running TUDCA while taking SD because read SD is harsh on the liver before I seen this post)

Agreed hopefully he does well, At a first look £39 seems expensive for only a month's worth of cycle support, But I looked into find each component separately in order to create it myself and couldn't get anywhere near the same cost and doses.


----------



## 66983

Vinny said:


> Just ordered a tub, been told they're back in stock tomorrow.
> 
> Should be here well before I'm due to start my 4 weeks Superdrol + 15weeks Test, So will take during the Superdrol .


 My only advice with the Drol is build up slowly, maybe 10mg a day for a week, then 20mg etc and see how you go.

I managed to get up to 40mg a day (4 weeks on) but week 3 was the peak.

Also you need to be carb heavy to get the full benefit from Drol, don't be afraid to jam them down you, the glycogen retention is something else.!

And the last thing, don't take your on cycle support at the same time as your Drol, what I mean is taking both tablets at the same time.

That's it bud, train hard, eat loads and stay safe :thumb


----------



## swole troll

Sparkey said:


> And the last thing, don't take your on cycle support at the same time as your Drol, what I mean is taking both tablets at the same time.


 Why's that mate?


----------



## 66983

It reduces the effectiveness of the on cycle support.

I've got an article saved on my PC on it, will link later on when I get home bud.


----------



## swole troll

Sparkey said:


> It reduces the effectiveness of the on cycle support.
> 
> I've got an article saved on my PC on it, will link later on when I get home bud.


 Nice one man

Was not aware of that

Luckily I do take my cycle support pm and dbol am but good to know that


----------



## Vinny

Ahhh was planning on taking the superdrol apon waking as I train in the am, and on cycle support about 8 hours after I took the superdrol, believe it has like a 6-8 hour Half-Life?


----------



## 66983

Vinny said:


> Ahhh was planning on taking the superdrol apon waking as I train in the am, and on cycle support about 8 hours after I took the superdrol, believe it has like a 6-8 hour Half-Life?


 That would be fine bud or take your on cycle before bed.

I split my drol 10mg am and 10mg pm on 20mg day, then 10/10/10 split on 30mg day then 20mg am 20mg pm on last week but in all honesty I doubt it makes much odds in reality.

Some on here take all at once, some with food, some without, just do what suits you.


----------



## Cronus

Would'nt mind see a lab report of purity, detection/amounts of ingredients.

Main brands I trust that I use for cycle support is Anteus Labs and LGI the latter because I know the dude that owned the company and his reputation is renowned on US boards.


----------



## Vinny

@swole troll Had my first tub turn up today, looks all good.

I'm planning to run Super 1T as a kick starter (10mg Superdrol + 15mg) going to try 1 tab pre workout, maybe 1 tab AM and 1 Tab pre workout if goes well on first week.

Question... Do you think it would be worth ordering some 250mg TUCDA tablets as well to use with the Supportmax?

E.g... Uprating the daily TUCDA dose to 500mg instead of 250mg the Supportmax is.


----------



## Jordan08

What's the product name?


----------



## Vinny

Jatin Bhatia said:


> What's the product name?


 SupportMAX

https://www.sportsfuel.org/products/strom-presents-supportmax-preorder-only-due-october


----------



## swole troll

Vinny said:


> @swole troll Had my first tub turn up today, looks all good.
> 
> I'm planning to run Super 1T as a kick starter (10mg Superdrol + 15mg) going to try 1 tab pre workout, maybe 1 tab AM and 1 Tab pre workout if goes well on first week.
> 
> Question... Do you think it would be worth ordering some 250mg TUCDA tablets as well to use with the Supportmax?
> 
> E.g... Uprating the daily TUCDA dose to 500mg instead of 250mg the Supportmax is.


 if youve got the cash spare yes its the ONLY thing this product is lacking on even though 250mg will be substantial doubling the dose will only improve it

overall now ive been on it 3 weeks ive only got further praise to sing

usually at this point on dbol id be hanging out my ass and struggling to eat, frequent napping ect

but i feel absolutely fine, its the best ive ever felt on dbol or drol

and the only thing ive changed is adding in this support supp


----------



## Vinny

swole troll said:


> if youve got the cash spare yes its the ONLY thing this product is lacking on even though 250mg will be substantial doubling the dose will only improve it
> 
> overall now ive been on it 3 weeks ive only got further praise to sing
> 
> usually at this point on dbol id be hanging out my ass and struggling to eat, frequent napping ect
> 
> but i feel absolutely fine, its the best ive ever felt on dbol or drol
> 
> and the only thing ive changed is adding in this support supp


 Awesome, I'll get some extra TUCDA in. After researching I now realise how potent Superdrol and M1T is, so want to safe-guard myself as much as possible before trying them.

That's good to hear you can feel an improve with this!


----------

